# HEATH'S HEALTH & HAIRCUT PIX



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*

Heath's recovery from pancreatitis seems to be almost complete~~fingers crossed. Both dogs are sleeping more than usual but are otherwise very playful and have great appetites. The vet got the tests back for the Pancreatitis marker (? not sure if I understood correctly) and Heath definitely was positive, but Biscuit borderline.

Heath still has loose stools but that's about it. Now we shall see what the future holds~~I really hope I never have to go thru this again. The thought of possibly losing Heath was really unbearable to DH & me. Look at that sweet face. Awwww. . .

Here are some pix I took yesterday of the Boyz in their new spring haircuts. It is sunny & spring-like in Nor-Cal today, so the timing was right. I know it is SHORT, but I was tired of dealing with mats and spending hours on grooming. This was liberating for everybody! :whoo: On our walks, now, everyone thinks they are poodles, LOL.

Thanks again for your interest, great info, & support during the boyz' health crisis. Huge Hav Hugs, amy :hug:*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Glad to hear that the boys seem to be feeling better. Hopefully, Heath will make a full recovery soon. They look very handsome with their new dos!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

*PS You can really notice Biscuit's CD (chondrodysplasia) in the photo, with his hair so short. He has a really asymmetrical chest and crooked left leg. Both his parents have straight legs and were completely health tested. So go figure. As the breeder said simply to me: "It happens". We don't care, he's neutered, and we love him to pieces. We wouldn't trade him for 10 straight-legged dogs. LOL. So far, it doesn't seem to bother him. *


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable boys. 
Glad they are feeling better!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They look so handsome in their short cuts. Glad to hear they're feeling better!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, I'm so glad they are feeling better! 

The photo of Biscuit really does show his leg CD. I saw that right off, and wondered if it hurts or slows him down. It's nice to read that it apparently doesn't affect him, (yet, anyway.)


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Amy,
I love their new hairstles,as I like the puppy cut look very much. In about 2-3 weeks they'll look even cuter.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Adorable! Good to hear that they are doing better.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Very happy to hear about the full recovery. Biscuit and Heath are two heartbreakers with their new do's.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Amy I am so glad that the boys are doing well. They are so cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

They are too cute!! I am so glad they are feeling better too!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amy they look so handsome with their haircuts. It's amazing to me how much Heath's face reminds me of Marble's, especially with his hair cut shorter. I'm glad they're feeling better, and I love your comments about Biscuit's CD (everyone should have that kind of unconditional love for their pets).


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Great news they are feeling better!! Love the puppy cuts, too.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Amy, so happy the boys are feeling better and back on track.
Love their new puppy cuts, a very handsome pair.:biggrin1:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

They are both sooo dang cute. Love the haircuts and the good news!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

They are just ADORABLE!!!!! Look at those little faces!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Amy they are so cute in there new Spring haircuts. I am glad they are getting better. It is rough when our babies are sick. Enjoy more time playing with them instead of grooming them!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

marb42 said:


> Amy they look so handsome with their haircuts. It's amazing to me how much Heath's face reminds me of Marble's, especially with his hair cut shorter. I'm glad they're feeling better, and I love your comments about Biscuit's CD (everyone should have that kind of unconditional love for their pets).


I totally agree....
Cute Amy. Glad things are going well.:hug:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am very happy to know your boyz are improving and just about well.

The hair cuts are adorable.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for your lovely posts! Gina, I agree, Heath & Marble have very similar sweet faces.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Glad their feeling better. I bet you will love the shorter cuts! They look cute and it will be easier on you!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love their haircuts, and those eyes. Oh my, those eyes could melt the hardest of hearts. So happy things are getting better.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Geri: ;-)


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awwwww.....so sweet. Glad the boys are feeling better Amy.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

So glad to hear the boys are feeling better! Great pictures. I love the haircuts! They look so handsome!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I love your new pix, Karen. Darling.


----------

